# Introducing the Animals.



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Before I introduce the Animals, here's a new checklist for people who are into this stuff:











"Animals" are combinations of two savior, or preferred functions.

You can have your two savior functions creating an "animal", and that's the _first_ animal you'll get - and then you follow that up with other Animals behind it that make a huge difference to a persons type.

So, for example, if your preferred savior functions are Ni and Fi, that would be Di (old school introverted judging) and Oi (old school introverted perceiving) - when you combine those two, it creates "Sleep" - which is just the two functions basically talking to each other - in this case, an introverted decider and an introverted observer (known information).


The first two Animals I'll introduce here are *Sleep *and *Play *- these Animals are focused on _energy _- preserving it (Sleep) or expending it (Play).

Notice, with Sleep - it's not taking in any new information from the outside world (extroverted observers) and it's not communicating with others or looking out towards the wider social spectrum with regards to making decision (extroverted deciders) - this is a type that prefers to preserve it's energy, process itself, introspective - you can picture this as reflecting over the days events, pondering who you are, almost meditating in a way.

Play is the opposite of Sleep, all of the animals have a bipolar relationship with their opposing animal - so Play does the exact opposite due to double extroverted functions - De and Oe - Play wants to expend energy, get to work, do things, likes to show off what they can do - absolutely nothing like Sleep whatsoever.
Play wants to take in new information, and then share the information with others.
You can visualize Play as when you're helping a friend load their truck because they're moving or something - you're taking in new information, you're not dealing with any known important deep information in, you're taking in new information and doing something with it immediately.
Do do do, expend energy.


*Consume *and *Blast *are the other two animals, and they oppose each just like Sleep and Play - Consume and Blast if you will notice, cover the Myers Briggs 16 types, one introverted function, and one extroverted function as preferences.

Consume and Blast are focused on _information _- learning and taking in new information (Consume), or teaching and sharing it (Blast).

Blast is your typical IJ or EJ - they want to tell people what to do, in a controlled way, without taking in too much new information - take in a little information, or go back over known information - and share/teach a lot of it.
You can visualize a Blast type as somebody who gathers a small amount of information, and then wants to teach it to everybody - people who get 'the gist' of something, i.e skimming through a book - or watching a 5 minute YouTube clip on something - and then wanting to teach a one hour class on it - take in a little information, or reuse old information - and get started with the teaching/sharing etc.
People who you feel might not have done a whole lot of research on something, yet speak as if they know everything - that idea is the Blast animal - a little information (introverted observer) shared with everyone (extroverted decider).

Consume is your typical IP or EP - they want to take in as much information as possible for themselves, and don't want to share too much of it - take in more, share less.
Consume types are the ones that want to research the shit out of something and always wanting to learn and gather new information - they want to have all the information before ever talking about it.

Both Consume and Blast types respect information, Consume types so much so, that they actually have a hard time getting started on something, and Blast types so much so that they feel an urge to share information they learn, without really fully comprehending it due to this love/respect for information.
So they're both information based Animals, coming from completely opposing sides - one wanting to well, Consume it, the other wanting to Blast everyone with it.

You can visualize Consume as a battery that never fully charges, and Blast as one that's full and ready to go within like 5 minutes (but you know that shit's going to die on you quicker than it should - like, are you sure you're fully charged?? Already??)


You can't have an Animal followed immediately by it's opposite - that would be like having Ni followed by Se in your stack, they're opposing functions - opposing Animals, so you can't follow Sleep with Play, Play with Sleep, Consume with Blast or Blast with Consume.

Due to the extroverted decider (or judging) preference of Play and Blast - these are considered the more _extroverted _Animals - Play being the _most _extroverted due to it being made up of dual extroverted functions.

Due to lacking an extroverted decider, Sleep and Consume are considered the more _introverted _Animals - Sleep being the _most _introverted due to it being made up of dual introverted functions.

This means that, somebody that is a Sleep lead, followed by Consume would be on the _far end_ of the introverted spectrum - and on the other side, an Play lead followed by Blast.



Your first Animal is given to you _automatically_, being comprised of your two savior functions, or preferred functions, so let's take a stock-standard Myers Briggs ISTJ for example:

Si-Te, in that order - this ISTJ is automatically a Blast lead - but, after this - they might follow Blast up with _either_ Play or Sleep (not Consume, as outlined earlier).

The standard ISTJ, then, has two variations:

Blast-Play (Si-Te, Te-Ne).
Blast-Sleep (Si-Te, Si-Fi).
The jumper ISTJ, one that leads with Sleep due to Si-Fi (with Te, then, serving Fi) also has two variations:

Sleep, Blast (Si-Fi, Si-Te).
Sleep, Consume (Si-Fi, Fi-Ne).

This brings the total of basic possibilities here for the ISTJ to 4 variations, making the 16 types expand out to 64 basic possibilities.

I don't believe the bipolar relationships are as strict, with Animals, as they are with functions - meaning, a Blast first ISTJ (Si-Te) _doesn't necessarily_ have to have the opposing Consume last - it could actually be third - just so long as it doesn't _directly follow_ Blast - meaning the total for the ISTJ actually branches out to 8 possibilities, making the types expand to 128 which isn't included in the graphic.


This also means, that an ISTJ could lead with Si, yet be more _stereotypically extroverted than introverted_ - if they lead with Blast and follow that up with Play then Consume - we're actually seeing an extroverted Animal due to the extroverted decider/J function present (Te) in Blast - followed by a double extrovert Animal in Play.

This then would mean they are an ISTJ with a very heavy preference for Te - even though they might have Si locked in first, and cross-referenced with an inferior Ne - there is still a very large focus on others via Te which might make them come across to others and perhaps even see themselves, as more generally extroverted - which would actually be the _truth_ via dichotomy.

Here are the types, via Animals:










Obviously, we can't really type ourselves due to unconscious bias pretty much corrupting all of our opinions and perspectives on ourselves - however, I am hopeful that this might be insightful to some people, and perhaps prompt a discussion whereby people see themselves and their own preferences reflected in the Animals to some extent.

Also curious to just hear peoples thoughts on the idea in general, I dig it, makes a whole lot of sense to me, it's playing on things we basically already know yet for whatever reason, nobody is applying to type.

We already _know _there are people who prefer both introverted functions, or extroverted functions etc so this is some cool stuff imo.


* *




The whole idea doesn't even oppose dichotomy as it's stressed that someone who prefers say, an extroverted lead function, and has a whole bunch of introverted Animals right there - (picture a Blast-Sleep ENTP, for instance, Ne-Ti then Ti-Si) - would be _accurately typed, via dichotomy_, as an _introvert_ - no extroverted decider (or J) function as either of their savior Animals means.. no preference for extroversion with other people.. ain't gonna peg that guy as an E via dichotomy, but, the possibility exists that it's an 'introverted' Ne lead, etc.





*Disclaimer*: Any and all attacks against myself in any way, shape or form, as has apparently become the latest fad won't be tolerated so don't respond if that's all you're going to do.

This information is derived from the latest ObjectivePersonality class and no I'm not hawking or shilling shit, if you don't like it, don't respond, I'm not advertising a damn thing and simply feel obligated to include my source because that's what everyone should do all the time when they're attempting to demonstrate or explain something and are relying on a source outside of themselves.


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Interesting. While I haven't had a chance to read many of these in full, I like that you're sharing a different perspective.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Krayfish said:


> Interesting. While I haven't had a chance to read many of these in full, I like that you're sharing a different perspective.


Thanks, it means a lot.

This thread, combined with the Cutting Board thread, as well as this thread on SF-NT and this one on NF-ST should really help people start typing in a way that is repeatable and clear.

Although the Animals sort of cascade ala a function 'stack', you can abstract the idea and seek to use it to help type a persons two preferred functions with - this *basically* helps you hone in on the following:

Blast - EJ, IJ
Consume - EP, IP
Sleep - IJ, IP
Play - EJ, EP

Of course, you can't just lock their type in straight up using Animals because there's some crossover (i.e you're typed as an ESTJ, EJs could lead with Blast _or _Play), but, maybe they'll help and I'll expand on them more as more information comes to light.

I actually used the Animals, to some degree in this post as supporting a typing - didn't use them as a basis for the typing or anything - not speaking to their 'credibility' or my own 'skills' re: typing ability - though, I did find they were ridiculously easy to use - didn't even need to try, I saw something that just 'screamed' an Animal and found the concept easy to incorporate and for lack of a better word, _practical_.

Thanks again for the response!
Do you see yourself in any of them?


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Turi said:


> Thanks, it means a lot.
> 
> This thread, combined with the Cutting Board thread, as well as this thread on SF-NT and this one on NF-ST should really help people start typing in a way that is repeatable and clear.
> 
> ...


Np! The animal concept actually seems to fit itself well into your argument. Yeah a little bit actually. I can sort of see myself in "consume" and "play," though before reading the definitions of what could and couldn't be put together I assumed I could be consume first and blast secondary. I'm sort of surprised because it seems like the ones that are resonating with me are the "definitely extroverted" options (assuming De and Oe are "deciding extroverted" and "observing extroverted") With the other terminology, I seem to be closer to O, De, and Oe, and probably De-F. If I'm not mistaken, this points to ExxP?


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Krayfish said:


> Np! The animal concept actually seems to fit itself well into your argument. Yeah a little bit actually. I can sort of see myself in "consume" and "play," though before reading the definitions of what could and couldn't be put together I assumed I could be consume first and blast secondary. I'm sort of surprised because it seems like the ones that are resonating with me are the "definitely extroverted" options (assuming De and Oe are "deciding extroverted" and "observing extroverted") With the other terminology, I seem to be closer to O, De, and Oe, and probably De-F. If I'm not mistaken, this points to ExxP?


Yeah, De and Oe mean what you think (you could see them as Je and Pe, or Te/Fe and Se/Ne).

Using what you've just given me there, yeah, sounds like an EP to me - one that possibly prefers their Te/Fe over their Ti/Fi?

I don't know much about the Sexual bit - but, I'm curious as to whether that De-F resonation is why you often see yourself as an 'introvert' - I really only know what it says there basically, but it's kinda of like, De-F would be people who are a little more laid back, chill, accepting, less forceful with other people etc and De-M is more forceful with others, so you can get say, a Te De-F type, and an Fe De-M type - where the Te dominant might be more chilled, and the Fe dominant is more forceful - it's a way of gauging their forcefulness with others, I think.

I suppose we could see it almost as a precaution of sorts - don't just assume more _masculine _energy = Te, or more _feminine _energy = Fe, maybe.


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Turi said:


> Yeah, De and Oe mean what you think (you could see them as Je and Pe, or Te/Fe and Se/Ne).
> 
> Using what you've just given me there, yeah, sounds like an EP to me - one that possibly prefers their Te/Fe over their Ti/Fi?
> 
> ...


That would probably make sense, especially since I sometimes question if I might be a J type (despite it being super obvious that I'm not apparently according to the people I've interacted with offline)

That may very well be the case, at the very least your logic makes sense. I'm going to have to read a bit deeper into the other stuff you've posted, this seems to have good potential behind it.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Krayfish said:


> That would probably make sense, especially since I sometimes question if I might be a J type (despite it being super obvious that I'm not apparently according to the people I've interacted with offline)
> 
> That may very well be the case, at the very least your logic makes sense. I'm going to have to read a bit deeper into the other stuff you've posted, this seems to have good potential behind it.


I also want to note De-F and De-M haven't been suggested as referring to any specific position - so, for all I know - the possibility of it referring to the masculine/feminine energy of ones Te/Fe pertaining to second, third or fourth functions, shouldn't be ruled out.

Hypothetically, this would open up things like IxFPs being forceful with other people, as opposed to always having that sort of ..'enneagram 9' vibe about them, like the stereotypes suggest - yet, not being 'extroverted', they're just more pushy/shovey or immovable (actually sounds pretty Fi to me! lol!) with other people - I'm *completely* winging this but I would imagine say, a Te-F ISFP keeping their opinions more to themselves, more soft-spoken, more stereotypically introverted etc - fits Fi in a lot of ways - and then perhaps a Te-M ISFP being more 'authentic' to their true thoughts, not holding back as much, speaking their mind - yet this not necessarily 'proving' or 'suggesting' they're actually an 'extroverted' type at all, it's just the way their Te is manifesting - more feminine, or masculine.

Have a read of the other stuff - I'd love to hear your thoughts on them, whether in their own threads or here or via PM or whatever.


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

I just think this is kind of weird when you get a type that has strong wiring to their demon, like an ISTJ SC. How does it work that someone with Si and Fi as saviours value their Ne? Because I guess that's what's going on. It seems incompatible with the role of savious and demons.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Cataclysm said:


> I just think this is kind of weird when you get a type that has strong wiring to their demon, like an ISTJ SC. How does it work that someone with Si and Fi as saviours value their Ne? Because I guess that's what's going on. It seems incompatible with the role of savious and demons.


I don't think we should see it as them 'valuing' a saviour, more like it's 'wired' that way - void of the application of 'value'.
The 'valued' functions would still be Sensation and Feeling, both introverted, it's just that they have Fi 'wired' to Ne, and this Fi-Ne wiring (the Ne is still their #1 demon btw) is above Blast (Si-Te) ie Fi-Ne 'talks to each other' more than Si-Te does.

So they're not hitting Si twice in a row here, as you might with a Sleep-Blast ISTJ, instead it's Si-Fi, Fi-Ne, Si-Te, Te-Ne.

This is where you would need to use the Human Needs to make sure you're verifying the accuracy of the dominant and inferior functions - need to line them up with the Human Needs.

I think combinations like you've outlined, would surely be rarer types as they're hitting their Ne more often than their Te - _but _- this idea reminds me of Jungs theory on the _transcendent _function - which is essentially, a combination of preferred and non-preferred functions (conscious and unconscious) coming together to become one, so maybe there's something to this - I'm not sure, haven't looked into it much but will likely do so now, cheers, lol.

There is also another possibility, that these kinds of people might be somewhat more anxious - or open? - with regards to their own personal values and the hidden possibilities within them, due to this Fi-Ne wiring in the Si dominant type - that self-identity/value based Fi talking directly to the demon/inferior Ne in this instance sounds like something that might hypothetically manifest as a sort of.. disinterest in truly locking in, and drilling down on personal values due to the more flexible Ne - though, admittedly this isn't really taking into account Ne in the demon/inferior position - it may very well be the complete opposite, where Fi is talking to a defeated/repressed 'Ne' that's more along the lines of feeling confident about ones own personal values and not being open/flexible, due to Ne being in that position.

I don't know. Haven't thought about any of this until now, what's your thoughts?


----------



## Gnarthontuel (Jun 8, 2017)

I've been wondering how to formulate OP as a direct extension of MBTI, i.e. one that still uses names like INTP but with added letters to signal subtypes. I wanted something that makes sense in the OP model (Animals, Needs, new stack orders) but that reduces to the usual MBTI by simply chopping off the new letters.

Since I didn't find an explicit definition of the two M/F factors, I've ignored them and restricted myself to the remaining 128 discernible types.

Turns out I needed far fewer changes than I'd expected.

Recap:
Notation of the 128 OP-types (without M/F) looks like this:
Ti/Ne-CSPB​The Animals are
C = PeJi (Consume)
B = PiJe (Blast)
S = PiJi (Sleep)
P = PeJe (Play)​Similarly to PePi not being an admissible dominant pair in MBTI function stacks, CB/BC and SP/PS are not allowed as top two Animals. This is the only restriction on the Animal stack.

Example: Ti/Ne-CSPB
• Ti/Ne are the functions in the savior Animal "Consume" (C). Ti is dominant.
• CSPB is the type's Animal stack. C (PeJi) is savior.​
Reduction:
• Since the attitudes of Ti/Ne are determined by C, no information is lost by writing only TN
• Since CB and SP are not allowed as Animal pairs, one can view C/B and S/P as pairs of opposites, i.e. one can speak of a preference of C over B and S over P.
• As in Turi's posts, one can view C/B as P/J and S/P is I/E.​
This reskin takes me almost to where I want to be:
Ti/Ne-CSPB = TN-PI(EJ)​where the orders TN/NT, PI/IP and EJ/JE can be flipped around independently of each other (depending only on dominant function, savior Animal and lowest ranked Animal) and the pair EJ itself is determined by the preference for IP and can be omitted.

In summary:
1a) Each type has a preferred function pair: one observing (O) (N/S), one deciding (D) (T/F).
1b) Of these, each type has a preferred (dominant) function: either O or D. (This ties in to the Needs.)

2a) Each type has a preferred Animal pair: one of Energy (X) (S/P), one of Information (Y) (C/B).
2b) Of these, each type has a preferred (savior) Animal: either X or Y.

3a) The remaining pair of Animals is dispreferred (necessarily one X and one Y).
3b) Of these, each type has a dispreferred (inferior) Animal: either X or Y.​
This lands me with the following:

Energy preference (X)
I/E = preference Sleep vs. Play​Perceiving preference
N/S = savior perceiving function​Judging preference
T/F = savior judging function​Information preference (Y)
P/J = preference Consume vs Blast​
Need (which savior function is dominant)
D/O = D: Tribe/Self or O: Gather/Organize​Savior Animal (Energy or Information)
X/Y = which preferred Animal is first​"Inferior" Animal (not necessarily demon?)
x/y = which dispreferred Animal is last​
I'm using X/Y to avoid overloading letters.

Example: INTP-DYy = Ti/Ne-CSPB
1: IP
I: Sleep is in top two Animals
P: Consume is in top two Animals
-> Animal stack options:
CS PB, CS BP
SC PB, SC BP​
2: Yy
The Y in DYy says the savior is the Information Animal "Consume":
-> Animal stack options:
CS PB, CS BP​The y in DYy says the demon Animal is the Information Animal "Blast"
-> Animal stack:
CS PB​
3: NT
The functions of the savior pair are N and T
-> NeTi - CSPB​
4: D
The judging (OP: deciding) function is dominant
-> Ti/Ne-CSPB​
So INTP-DYy = Ne[Ti] SiTi NeFe SiFe, which is basically standard INTP.
(I'm listing all pairs as "perceiving first, judging second" and using brackets to highlight the dominant, which is only relevant in the savior pair.)

Other examples:
• The eight INTP
(My type code, OP stack, OP type code, MBTI by functions)
INTP-DYy = Ne[Ti] SiTi NeFe SiFe = Ti/Ne-CSPB – INTP
INTP-OYy = [Ne]Ti SiTi NeFe SiFe = Ne/Ti-CSPB – ENTP
INTP-DYx = Ne[Ti] SiTi SiFe NeFe = Ti/Ne-CSBP – INTP
INTP-OYx = [Ne]Ti SiTi SiFe NeFe = Ne/Ti-CSBP – ENTP
INTP-DXy = Ni[Ti] SeTi SeFe NiFe = Ti/Ni-SCPB – ISTP
INTP-OXy = [Ni]Ti SeTi SeFe NiFe = Ni/Ti-SCPB – INFJ
INTP-DXx = Ni[Ti] SeTi NiFe SeFe = Ti/Ni-SCBP – ISTP
INTP-OXx = [Ni]Ti SeTi NiFe SeFe = Ni/Ti-SCBP – INFJ​
• Assorted
ESFJ-OXx = [Se]Fe NiFe SeTi NiTi = Se/Fe-PBCS – ESTP
INFJ-DXy = Ni[Fi] NiTe SeTe SeFi = Fi/Ni-SBPC – ISFP
ESTP-OXx = [Se]Te SeFi NiTe NiFi = Se/Te-PCBS – ESFP
ISTJ-DYx = Si[Te] SiFi NeFi NeTe = Te/Si-BSCP – ESTJ​
Various notes and thoughts (mostly on OP in general):
• I think this is a nice reinterpretation of what the four type letters mean.
• IP and Self (and the like) become two different things:
IP-OX is Pi-dom (Organize) and
IP-OY is Pe-dom (Gather), but
IP-DX and IP-DY are both Ji-dom (Self).​• Because of this, in 4 of 8 types, savior and "inferior" share a function and in 2 of 8 types, the dominant function is also found in the "inferior" Animal: e.g. Fe in
ESFP-DXy = Se[Fe] SeTi NiTi NiFe​What does this mean?
• The 32 types mentioned in the youtube videos are the basic types with different savior Animals:
INTP-X / INTP-Y
ENTP-X / ENTP-Y​where the -Y types are the usual ones with PeJi / PiJe savior and the -X types are the new ones with PiJi / PeJe savior. Beyond this, I don't think the differences are easily visible.
• I wonder how many of the (in total) 9 OP dimensions have strong correlations with each other. Some may be measuring different facets of functionally the same thing.
• OP with its four Animals looks like it could be an eight function model.
• Is Neuroticism to be found in OP in any form?


----------



## Teen Rose (Aug 4, 2018)

I understand all that but all this is same old wine in new bottle by NTPs. Same with a little bit of personality or CS Joseph. Dave doesn't need to do these many types. That is a sign of weak system. MBTI or Jung doesn't say it is the only system of simplification. There are diff. other factors leading to differences/similarities like the effect of planets, enneagram,etc.


----------



## Teen Rose (Aug 4, 2018)

The standard ISTJ, then, has two variations:
Blast-Play (Si-Te, Te-Ne).
Blast-Sleep (Si-Te, Si-Fi).

The jumper ISTJ, one that leads with Sleep due to Si-Fi (with Te, then, serving Fi) also has two variations:
Sleep, Blast (Si-Fi, Si-Te).
Sleep, Consume (Si-Fi, Fi-Ne).

Isn't that first one coming from socionics and second one from MBTI loops? We already know that don't we? Except that we didn't need to categorize it as such again loudly.


----------



## Teen Rose (Aug 4, 2018)

Turi said:


> I don't think we should see it as them 'valuing' a saviour, more like it's 'wired' that way - void of the application of 'value'.
> The 'valued' functions would still be Sensation and Feeling, both introverted, it's just that they have Fi 'wired' to Ne, and this Fi-Ne wiring (the Ne is still their #1 demon btw) is above Blast (Si-Te) ie Fi-Ne 'talks to each other' more than Si-Te does.
> 
> So they're not hitting Si twice in a row here, as you might with a Sleep-Blast ISTJ, instead it's Si-Fi, Fi-Ne, Si-Te, Te-Ne.
> ...


Ok iam atleast getting what u mean now but why wud ISTJ value Fi above Te? Socionics is the one that brought this first.


----------



## Teen Rose (Aug 4, 2018)

I do know the subtle differences between same type caused by other many reasons like your ethnicity, your ancestors behaviours, effect of planets but iam not INTP/ENTP so didn't feel the need to bring subtypes. If you are ISTJ who have more emotional parents or have moon's effect on you, you obviously have more strong Fi but MBTI still manages put that all aside and bring you to abstract analysis to give your type if you really answer honestly and if the test is good one. MBTI is more of INFP thing i assume. Iam INFP and i never got other type, always INFP except once where i got ENTP which is a bad test.


----------



## Ksiaze (Jul 21, 2019)

Is this some furry shit?


----------

